# Orzo, what's your favorite way...



## jeninga75 (Jan 7, 2008)

... to prepare this as a side dish? I don't do mushrooms and I don't do olives. I know a lot of people say treat it as you were preparing a rice side dish... I don't like rice at all so I don't prepare anything with it if I can help it. (I have a 7 layer chicken and chese casserole that calls for rice and that's the ONLY time I'll eat it and like it ) I'd like it to be as healthy as possible. Plan on it as a side for probably chicken breast as that's what I eat 90% of the time. Wouldn't mind some ideas as a main dish also.

Thanks for your replies, I know I'm gonna get some good stuff


----------



## QSis (Jan 7, 2008)

Cook the orzo till tender, drain, then put back in the pot.  Turn the burner on low.  Add at LEAST a half a stick of butter to the pot, and stir to melt.  Add a 14 ounce can of chopped tomatoes, drained.  Season with salt, garlic powder, pepper and DILL (dried or fresh).

Absolutely delicious!  Can be made with any small pasta shape and is excellent comfort food when you, or someone else, needs it.

I make it instead of chicken soup for sick people.  When they can't or won't eat anything else, they eat this.

Lee


----------



## corazon (Jan 7, 2008)

du doesn't like it because he says it looks like maggots. Very wierd. There is a soup I like with orzo, corn, chicken and lemon. I think its posted somewhere. Not a side dish but still tasty.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 7, 2008)

I use orzo in my chicken soup.  Here are two recipes that my family enjoys - 

*Orzo with Peas*
1-1/2 c uncooked orzo
1 c frozen peas
3 T unsalted butter
1 t fresh oregano
½ c feta cheese (I use parm)
2 t fresh lemon juice
½ t grated lemon zest

Cook orzo, stirring occasionally, 9 minutes. Stir in peas and return to boil then drain.
Toss with butter and oregano until butter melts.
Add cheese, lemon juice and zest.

*Orzo and Chicken and Asiago*
1 c water
1 can chicken broth
12 oz skinned, boned chicken cut into cubes
1-1/2 c uncooked orzo
1 c frozen peas
½ c (2 oz) grated asiago cheese
¼ t dried herbs, basil, oregano, or rosemary

Combine water and broth - bring to boil.
Add chicken and orzo, bring to boil.
Reduce heat and simmer 12 minutes.
Remove from heat and stir in peas, ½ c cheese, s and p and herbs. Top with remaining cheese.


----------



## jkath (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a really good orzo recipe with lemon, butter, green onions & italian parsley. No meat or cheese in it, so it makes a nice side dish.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 7, 2008)

love orzo cooked with broth, tomatoes, saffron and a drizzle of white wine, and veggies sauteed like squash and mushrooms.  add chicken if you want meat to all this.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, got some good ideas, definitly going to try the orzo, chicken and asiago, sounds yummy!


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Jan 9, 2008)

I have one more for ya . . . grill some zucchini & squash.  Cut them up into bite sized pieces.  Mix in with cooked orzo, fresh lemon juice (to taste), mint & roasted pine nuts.  You could also add some grilled chicken breast to make it a main dish.  YUM-O!


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you ever tried Orzo Risotto?  Do a search of Google.  I like it better the reg. Risotto.  I've been craving it lately!  It's soooooo yummy!!


----------



## Rom (Jan 10, 2008)

i just googled it cos i was thinking WHAT in the world is Orzo LOL apparetnyl its barley hahaha

but i also saw this

Greek Orzo Salad - Allrecipes [SIZE=-1]*"*Greek Orzo Salad* - Orzo* pasta is tossed with artichoke hearts, cucumber, feta, tomato, olives and a zesty dressing"
[/SIZE]i couldn't see what else it says cos naturally it is blocked at work


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2008)

Rom said:


> i just googled it cos i was thinking WHAT in the world is Orzo LOL apparetnyl its barley hahaha



Actually, orzo is just a pasta shape (rice shaped only larger).  Barley is a grain.


a little sauteed garlic, evoo, a squeeze of lemon, s&P
fresh parsley, fresh chopped tomatoes and juice, s&p
fresh grated Parmesan or also added to the above mentioned
butter, garlic powder, s&p, dried parsley
lemon, feta cheese, fresh oregano, s&p
grilled veggies then chopped small, like the orzo, tossed with evoo, s&p
sauteed garlic, evoo, canned tomatoes, fresh basil (reduce) then toss with orzo

the list is endless...

You can still look at rice dishes for ingredients that you actually do like and you can also look at pasta salad recipes (hot or cold).


----------



## Rom (Jan 10, 2008)

so it's pasta? LOL cos i looked and it said it was barley.

OMG GOOOGLE LIED TO ME ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

hahahaha


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 10, 2008)

I most enjoy Orzo tossed with extra-virgin olive oil, minced fresh basil, & parmesan cheese, OR, simply drizzled & tossed with White Truffle Oil.

Either prep works great with plain grilled fish or chicken.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2008)

Rom said:


> so it's pasta? LOL cos i looked and it said it was barley.
> 
> OMG GOOOGLE LIED TO ME ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> hahahaha



LOL - not a total lie as the word orzo is the Italian word for barley - but in this context it is most definitely pasta.

Breezy - I love those classic Italian flavors - you can't beat them!


----------



## Rom (Jan 10, 2008)

oh thank goodness, i felt so sad when i thought google lied LOL i think thats what i read about kitchenelf


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Try it with dill, mushrooms and shallots.


----------

